# Didnt Think About The Tranny



## HONDAEATER (Apr 24, 2003)

Guys,
I have put crazy money into the motor to get 450hp, but I forgot completely about the tranny.
91 se-r stock tranny.
I dont go to the tracks, this WILL be a daily driver, and I WONT let the wife drive. It has the lsd in it, but no work what-so-ever. I think I will cryotreat it later. 

AM I AT SERIOUS RISK OF DAMAGE IF I DONT OUT ALOT OF MONEY IN IT??

THANKS GUYS

wanting a RFL bov please!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

at the very least, cryo treat and shot peen the gears, get a very good clutch and flywheel, and weld the case. If you have the money to dump into it, get the PAR gearset.....you won't have ANY gear problems with that.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

what he said.


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

There was a great article in Turbo mag that outlines what Chimmmike said. They double shot peened the gears and cryo'd and welded, even gave the size of bearings to use. Smaller ones to get between the gear teeth and larger for final strength. Maybe they have archives or someone remembers the issue. I think it was late last summer when I saw it.


----------



## OZMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

jgy has the ultimate tranny, check them out.....


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

the stock tranny will blow up. period. even the cryo'd ones will blow but they'll last longer. the only sure bet is the par gearset. I think the trick to making the tranny last is using the least aggressive clutch setup possible; sprung hub, etc.


----------



## MarkSR20 (Sep 17, 2002)

Even the par gear sets I have heard at least one story that they blow up. Honestly I would rather change trannies out than a par gear set. Dont power shift 3rd gear and you should be alright. It really depends on your driving habits. I heard the trick is to get a G20T tranny! But the stock 200sx tranny has held 24psi from the T3/T04E 60 trim quite well. Can we say 4th gear 80mph spin action!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



spdracerUT said:


> the stock tranny will blow up. period. even the cryo'd ones will blow but they'll last longer. the only sure bet is the par gearset. I think the trick to making the tranny last is using the least aggressive clutch setup possible; sprung hub, etc.


----------

